# Your Lance Sire, The Cat and the Rat



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 21, 2009)

Steven- Aka Skiprat and I have a pen swap going on, I just completed his pen, A medieval jousting lance crafted from 316 stainless steel and snakewood, it uses a G2 rollerball insert. I also built him a desk stand from wrought iron, Momma Cat- Aka my lovely wife embroidered a two sided Welsh flag for the display. If Steven doesn't like it he can chuck it in the "skip" and I will build him a better one. Thanks for the awesome pen Steven. >>>>>>>>>>>Jim K


----------



## pipecrafter (Jun 21, 2009)

Incredible!

Where did you find the wrought iron?


----------



## skiprat (Jun 21, 2009)

.....and I absolutely love it!!!!!:biggrin:  
Like I just said in my email, I really believe that this is your best work yet.:biggrin:

Ha Ha, I'm  stunned and gobsmacked !!!!

Man that is just way too cool for words.:biggrin:

The flag will always fly high. It fits in fantastically!!!! Please thank the special lady for me:wink:

Right I'm gonna drool over the pics again!!!!

Many thank James and Mrs Cat


Cats Rule !!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 21, 2009)

If he chucks it in a skip , I hope it's my skip he chucks it in . Cool design and incredible craftsmanship on both you and your wifes part (that flag is amazing)


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 21, 2009)

pipecrafter said:


> Incredible!
> 
> Where did you find the wrought iron?


 
I have a little backwoods steel place, they have everything under the sun, Super cheap too, its all sold by the pound  I just cut and paste with the welder :O


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 21, 2009)

Way cool!  Both of you do fantastic work.  Please keep posting.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Jun 21, 2009)

Very Cool and great work!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 21, 2009)

Hell, I'm still drooling !!!  I think I'm gonna have to print some picture so I can look at it untill it arrives. :biggrin:

We've grown to expect exceptional  work from you, but the detail in the flag is incredible !!!! 

One very happy little rat here in Wales right now!!:biggrin:


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 21, 2009)

That is just too cool!

I love the little flag, nice touch!


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 21, 2009)

Another great one!!! I noticed under photos it says that you don't have any. You should post all of these great pens in a photo album, SO the rest of us can go to one spot to turn green with envy!!!!!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 21, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> Another great one!!! I noticed under photos it says that you don't have any. You should post all of these great pens in a photo album, SO the rest of us can go to one spot to turn green with envy!!!!!


 

Maxman, Thanks for the kind words, I will work on making a gallery here, for now you can see them all here http://www.penmakersguild.com/browse.php?gallery=keenanj&page=2


----------



## gvpens (Jun 21, 2009)

AMAZING WORK !!!!
Both of you guys are a real asset to the IAP. You keep the bar raised extremely high for all of us. We may never reach your level, but at least you keep us challenged to be creative in everything we try to do. Many thanks for your postings! 
Outstanding job!!!

Wayne Smith
Glade Valley Pens


----------



## VisExp (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice work Tom Cat and Momma Cat.  The flag sets the scene perfectly.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim; that is just too cool, I think the flag is great, your wife's eyes must be those of a cat or she wore some good magnifying glasses, Amazing work on every ones part, sure glad we all got to see the results of this trade!!!!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 21, 2009)

I got a skip out back here he is welcome to use. I will even put it in there for him, honest (fingers crossed). Great looking pen, I think I need to break down and buy a metal lathe finally.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 21, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I got a skip out back here he is welcome to use. I will even put it in there for him, honest (fingers crossed). Great looking pen, I think I need to break down and buy a metal lathe finally.


 
Welcome to the "Dark side" you will be turning everything on the planet when you get that metal lathe  There is also plenty of support on the IAP if you need it.


----------



## CSue (Jun 21, 2009)

What a wonderful piece of art!  You both do absolutely amazing craftsmanship turning out your special brand of writing instruments!  Truly unique.  And I have to say, Jim, I admire your wife's skill in making that flag as much as I do yours for making the Lance/pen.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 21, 2009)

No doubt some of you guys have got to be on crack to come up with this stuff!:biggrin: Unbelievable and crazy is the best I can utter!


----------



## TBone (Jun 21, 2009)

Were you once King Arthur's cat?  

Another fantastic idea brought to fruition by great talent.  Excellent!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 21, 2009)

TBone said:


> Were you once King Arthur's cat?




Nah, not Arthur.....with work like that he must be Myrddin's (Merlin's) familiar! :biggrin:  

What a wonderful and creative work of art James. And something totally befitting our Welsh Knight. Totally superb!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 21, 2009)

Mmmmm ?? Welsh Knight huh Dawn??:biggrin: Dunno about that
Maybe if I make a pen for QE 2, she will knight me. She has knighted people for less before now. :wink::biggrin:

Just popped in to take another peek before I head of to work...:biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 21, 2009)

That is an incredible pen!

The Wolf can't compete with the Cat and the Rat.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Rob, I know I not up to snuff, but you don't have to go pointing it out to everyone?!?!?! 

:wink:


Cat, that just another amazing example of your work for me to drool over.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 21, 2009)

> Rob, I know I not up to snuff, but you don't have to go pointing it out to everyone?!?!?!



Lol, no sir, wrong Wolf - guess I should have put the e on the end, lol.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 22, 2009)

Very cool stuff.  Great concept and execution.


----------



## artme (Jun 22, 2009)

Fabulous idea and beautifully executed. Well done sire.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 22, 2009)

You and Skiprat are unbelievable. I have a hard time waiting to see your next masterpieces.


----------



## mickr (Jun 22, 2009)

Astounding..amazing, and really hard to grasp your total abilities as a craftsperson..you rock


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 22, 2009)

Well done Sire.  Jolly good and all that.  Now for the Florida version.  Whoooooooooweeee. That there is some wicked looking frog sticker, and it wrirtes too.  Jim, you have outdone yourself.. Awesome job.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 22, 2009)

I love it awesome!:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 22, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Mmmmm ?? Welsh Knight huh Dawn??:biggrin: Dunno about that
> Maybe if I make a pen for QE 2, she will knight me. She has knighted people for less before now. :wink::biggrin:
> 
> Just popped in to take another peek before I head of to work...:biggrin:


 

I second the Welsh Knight nomination,  Long live "Sir Turns Alot"  :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL James, I think her Corgis stand more chance than me, I live in and love Wales, but I'm a serious international mongrel rat.:biggrin: No fixed abode:wink:

I think I rememebr her knighting or 'honoury' knighting an American not so long ago So maybe we might even see a Royal 'Cat' one day


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 24, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Hell, I'm still drooling !!!  I think I'm gonna have to print some picture so I can look at it untill it arrives. :biggrin:
> 
> We've grown to expect exceptional work from you, but the detail in the flag is incredible !!!!
> 
> One very happy little rat here in Wales right now!!:biggrin:


 
Steven, I shipped your pen Monday afternoon the pictures will have to get you by for a few more days. Glad I could provide the "Jackson Clan" with a new family heirloom


----------



## el_d (Jun 25, 2009)

Unbelievable workmanship.....


----------



## skiprat (Jul 4, 2009)

*Got it !!!!*

:biggrin:

Fetched it from the post office this morning and I can assure everyone that this thing is SLICK!!!!!:biggrin:
My wife even made space on her display cabinet for it!!!!  None of my stuff is even allowed in the same room:redface:
The finish on both the stainless and the wood is just wild!!! I thought that only people like Mark Liggett could get a finish like that!!!!

Thank you James, and Mrs Cat too of course:wink::biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 5, 2009)

Steven, glad you like it, I know it has found a good home  As to the finish we all know that only Mark Liggett can pull off a "Mark Liggett finish" but I am flattered by the comparison.  Thanks for the great swap,  Rats rule!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 24, 2017)

another to inspire those wanting to freestyle.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 25, 2017)

Incredible Work, from a Special Trio,
What a Fantastic Collaboration.
Superb Initial Concept and Execution of a Jousting Lance,
Glorious Addition of the Wrought Iron Support Stand,
Magnificent "Icing on the Cake" the Beautiful and Perfectly Embroided Welsh Flag.
Congratulations All Round.
Brian.


----------

